# Caging Question



## TeguNovice (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been looking on craigslist for used custom enclosures but I haven't had any luck yet but I've found some nice enclosures such as aquariums and screen terrariums. The reptile show I attend usually has some nice enclosures for sale. They also usually have this screen cage called a Reptarium that measures 72"Lx29"Dx29"H. Here's the link to it if anyone wants to check it out - http://www.petstuffunlimited.com/reptarium26029x29x72.aspx

I was wondering if I could use this for a Tegu under 2 years of age? The final enclosure will be an 8' boamaster cage. We're going to be Tegu proofing my room though so my Tegu will be able to come out whenever it feels like it until we get the 8' enclosure because that enclosure is rather small for an adult argentine black and white. I know it's a screen cage and that they aren't good at holding humidity but I've found some ways around that


----------



## montana (Jun 10, 2011)

No..I can`t see how it would ever work for anything moe than a short time out side ..


----------



## james.w (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree that cage would be useless for a tegu. Do you have access to a saw and drill?? If so just build your own. If not you could always buy a 4' boamaster for now or just buy the 8' now and be done with it.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually own that Reptarium and I'll tell you man, they aren't worth the material they're made of as far as structural integrity goes. They're great for smaller lizards, butterflies, sugar gliders, and things of that sort, but anything close to the size and strength of a tegu would rip the mesh to shreds and break the PVC that the frame is made of.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would bulid you own it will be less expensive. I just used plywood and 4 coats dry lock to seal it. Then you can have it the exact measurements you would like and design the doors yourself. In the beginning you can blcok some of the enclosure off just whil you gu gets used to its new home.mSome people say they are fine in a huge enclosure some people say it is intimidating for a litte guy. I am new so I don't know which is best.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I really wasn't sure if those screen cages could be used. I'm going to stick to all glass enclosures while the tegu is young. Instead of building my own, the reptile rescue near me usually has very large used enclosures for $100 so I'm going to more than likely get my large enclosure from them.

As for housing a young tegu, how long would both a 40 gallon breeder and 75 gallon aquarium last a young tegu until it outgrows it? I'd much rather have the 75 gallon but I was wondering if a young tegu would be stressed living in a very large enclosure?


----------



## breezewon (Jun 11, 2011)

Where in Ohio are you? I'm in cleveland, and i didn't know if that reptile rescue might be close to me.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm located in Dayton. I think the ArrowHead Reptile Rescue is located in Cincinnati. I've seen them post 2 used custom enclosures in the past month. One of them was a 6'Lx4'Dx5'H enclosure and the other was a 6 foot tall Iguna enclosure. Both were only $100 but I never got around to getting the long enclosure so it ended up being sold. I think the other is now sold as well. I contacted them on craigslist and one of them told me they get enclosures in and post them on craigslist all the time.


----------



## montana (Jun 11, 2011)

A forty gallon would last about long enough to get your tegu home .. 

a seventy five less than a year ..

If your tegu dosn`t hibernate much less ..


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 11, 2011)

Great advise/suggestions thus far....

The 40 gal will be fine until the Tegu is abotu 8 weeks old... The 75 gal will work untilt he Tegu is about 4 months old... every one of us thinks we understand how fast they grow, then are amazed at how fast they grow...

My suggestion is to simply get the adult sized cage as soon as possible. We are all surprised at how fast they grow. We read countless experiences of people whose wonderful little Tegu got too big for his enclsoure then became aggressive toward his owner. But we have never read a thread that suggests a Tegu was in too big of an enclsoure and any problems occured. So the obvious answer is to get them in the bigger enclsoure sooner, rather than later.

As for the idea of keepign the Tegu in an enclsoure that he can come in and go out of as he pleases... it;s a horrible idea. It's an idea that abotu half of us have before we own a Tegu, then quickly realize isn't going to work at all. If nothing else, Tegu poop is some wicked poop and is not something that you want to let happen randomly in your room. And potty training a Tegu is another one of those fancy dreams that never quite seem to turn into a reality.


----------



## patrickstyblo (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys any ideas on what I could use for my caiman lizard enclosure. right now im stuck using a 120 gallon long aquarium with about 65% land 35% water. I have it split into 2 sides with a piece of plexi glass and a ramp for access to water but want to build something bigger.


----------



## patrickstyblo (Oct 20, 2013)

and being that it was designed for fish it has a large wood top with an opening in the back. would you recommend closing off the back some with seran wrap and invest in a fogger? Humidity level has been down but I do have steady flowing water with my filtration system


----------



## patrickstyblo (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello i have a 2 month old argentine b&w tegu and was wondering if i could safely keep him in a 125 gallon fish aquarium. Its 6 ft by 2 ft and 3 ft tall


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 29, 2014)

patrickstyblo said:


> Hello i have a 2 month old argentine b&w tegu and was wondering if i could safely keep him in a 125 gallon fish aquarium. Its 6 ft by 2 ft and 3 ft tall


Maybe till he is about 5 months old


----------

